# 10mm HSM 200gr FMJ



## RDub

Finally got around to shooting some of this HSM ammo today. Weather here in southern Oregon was perfect.
Rounds were shot out of a stock Glock 20-SF at 25 yards.



I found a box sitting with some other HSM ammo all by itself at the local Sportsman's.
Packaging is basic, they just grabbed 50 rounds, put them in a box and called it good.

I wasn't going to put this online, as it seemed pointless. It is highly unlikely anyone will see any ammo on shelves for a very long time, if ever&#8230; Now that we have this 'black cloud' hanging over us..

Well what the heck.. I took all the pictures..

Examining the rounds I found a COL of 1.243-1.246" and Starline brass.

Taking a look inside I found a powder charge of 7.8grs.



Here's a closer look;



Here is a shot of the primer;



The sample bullet weighed 200.2grs.



At the range I shot seven rounds. I still have this 'first shot is a flyer thing goin on..' 
Aside from the flyer, I got a pretty good group from this ammo.
The target circles are 5½".



Case head measurements; .4340" .4340" .4340" .4342" .4332" .4339" .4338"

This is not wimpy ammo.. Velocity averaged 1086 fps and a spread of 26 fps.

Well, that's about it.. Be safe.


----------



## Carne Frio

Thanks for the review. I got 4 boxes from there last summer and haven't tried them yet.


----------



## The_Shadow

RDub, I know this one is older but the powder looks like Longshot for the HSM 200 FMJ. 
Take care, best regards...


----------

